# Which copper bolus is best?



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I need to up my doe's copper intake. She still has a "fish tail" even with the added minerals and her milk has had a "funk" to it for the past 2 weeks or so. I thought it was because I ran out of mineral for a few days but it still tastes blah. Just wondering what brands you goat experts recommend?


Also, I am hoping to have her bred sometime next month. I haven't seen any signs of heat that I am aware of. What do I need to look for behavior wise and physically? Do I just bring her when she is in heat and drop her off for a few days or is it a one day thing? 

Thanks in advance!

Edited to add: Does anyone know where I can buy sunflower seeds in bulk for feed? The original breeder I got my goats from fed it to all her does and the milk tasted great and she said it was very beneficial. Anyone here feed it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just buy the Copasure cattle bolus and open it up to divide up what I need.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ same here.
As for the seeds you can try any feed mills around you. That's where we got ours till they went out of business. Now I get them from the feed store but it's not really bulk just 50lb bags


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Tractor supply sells BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds). They are in the bird isle. It takes very little. I feed 1/4 cup per doe for my pygmies. I just buy a small 5 lb bag but they sell a bigger 30 or more lb bag.


----------



## bannish333 (Jul 30, 2014)

Copper bolusing 
I found that of all of the copper boluses out there the one that is cheap and does not require a scale, bolus capsules, or anything else is the ultra Cruz copper boluses for sale from Santa Cruz animal health clinic. They sell for about $15 per 25 count 2 gram capsules. For goats under 100lbs. give one two gram capsule for goats over give either two 2 gram capsules or one 4 gram capsule. They work for about a year and then you need to rebolus. I found them a lot better than measuring copasure or buying their special made copper boluses for goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If your water is high In iron that messes with the copper. I have also learned that some goats simply need more copper then others and ones that were really def. that awhile to come out of it. My goats were BAD before I got the guts to bolus and most took almost a year at every 3-4 months to come out of it. How often are you giving her copper right now? And what ppm is the minerals she has? But as for the 'best' bolus they are all basically the same thing. The ones mentioned above are ready to go and easy since you don't have to break them down but after the math breaking them down is cheaper in the long run. I have more time then money so I break them down lol so it's more what works for you not which one is going to work faster or better on your goat 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

You guys are awesome. This site is such a wealth of info.
Jessica-I am currently not giving her any additional copper other than what is in the loose mineral and the mineral block. The loose mineral is Purina (I know many have told me it's crap) but it's all the feed store carries. I keep a block in there for her because she loves it. I'm pretty sure our water has a high iron content so that is good to know! I've just noticed lately that her hair is starting to look "bleached" at the ends and her fish tail isn't improving. I am going to breed her next month is it safe to bolus her right before she gets pregnant? I'm hoping this is what is causing her milk to taste funny too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it's fine to give before breeding her as well as being bred. 
I usually give them a bolus right before turning out with the buck and I make sure I give them their copper shots trim everything a month before they kid because I try not to mess with them too much after they kid and stress them out. If your water is high in iron you might also have to give more often then the once a year.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

bannish333 said:


> Copper bolusing
> I found that of all of the copper boluses out there the one that is cheap and does not require a scale, bolus capsules, or anything else is the ultra Cruz copper boluses for sale from Santa Cruz animal health clinic. They sell for about $15 per 25 count 2 gram capsules. For goats under 100lbs. give one two gram capsule for goats over give either two 2 gram capsules or one 4 gram capsule. They work for about a year and then you need to rebolus. I found them a lot better than measuring copasure or buying their special made copper boluses for goats.


I buy them as well, they are really easy to give and not badly priced.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh and what about de-worming? I haven't de-wormed her since I bought her in February. I wonder if that could be an issue with her condition as well? What is safe to give a lactating doe? She is our only source of milk at the moment so it makes me worry. Do you give them the same type of de-wormer you would use on a horse or do they make them especially for goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do a fecal to include coccidia first before doing any worming.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I would do a fecal to include coccidia first before doing any worming.


Do I just bring it to my vet like I do with our horses?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Make sure they include coccidia.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

What is the "fish tail" spoken of here? I have a doeling who's tail is bent at the top 1/3. Is that fish tail? Also her dam's milk tastes funny, maybe they both need Copper?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The hair at the end of the tail splits in half and looks like a fish tail. Bad tasting milk can be a sign of copper deficiency.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks! Any idea why the doeling's tail is bent over to the side? Also, I have a buckling whose tail curls up over his back. I did give him copper but no change, maybe its just genetic?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have to post a picture. I'm not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh sure! here.


----------

